# Drawing for the back of my tank



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

I got tired of seeing the wires at the back of my tank so I've started this drawing. The central focus is the blue betta that looks like my Blue. I'll be adding several more creatures.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Have you ever considered painting the back of your tank blue or black? It showcases the beauty of the betta especially if its black


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Lovely picture! I wouldn't waste it as a background, I'd be putting that on the fridge!! 

I agree, navy and black brings all the colors out of gravel, decs, fish, plants. But it's a personal choice. I bet it will still look nice on the tank


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

My betta is such a dark color. I wonder if he'd show up on black or blue. 

Not going on the fridge. Haha. I'm not 6.  

I put the pic as is behind the tank. It's cool to see Blue swim by a shark.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

Here is the finished product.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

I think he's intrigued by the different fish. He kept checking the different fish out.


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

I tried to do that, but I am not the most talented artist. At all. I ended up just using my blue wall as the tank back drop.


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice, that's really creative! (I might have to steal your idea...  )


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks cool!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It looks really neat behind the tank, actually.  You are a good draw-ler. 

6? I'm 26 and I put my drawings up around the house. The freest form of house art! I have a sketch on my fridge that I drew and paintings on my walls. hahah


----------

